# Welche Schnur wirft sich am Weitesten?



## Broiler (20. März 2017)

Hallo in die Runde, noch wenige Tage, dann gehts auf Mefojagt. Wir sind schon ganz heiß und freuen uns auf eine Woche Angelurlaub auf Rügen. 

Nach der Durchsicht meines Tackles hat sich ergeben, dass ich noch etwas an Material nachrüsten muss. Meine langjährig genutzte Salt Arc wurde ein Opfer des letzten Norwegenurlaubs und macht inzwischen zu laute Kratzgeräusche beim Drehen. 

Die Nachfolgerin, eine Daiwa Freams 3000A liegt schon im Keller, jetzt brauche ich noch neue Schnur. Bisher habe ich beim Mefoangeln 12er und 17er Nanofil genutzt. 

Das hat eigentlich ganz gut funktioniert, aber hin und wieder entstand dann doch eine Perücke oder die Schnur brach bei Hängern doch recht bald. 

Ich bin nun auf der Suche nach einer guten Schnur, die speziell für die Mefoangelei geeignet ist und sich richtig weit werfen lässt. 

Ich habe auf der einen Spule schon 200m 8Braid Tournament von Daiwa in 0,14er Stärke drauf und suche für die zweite Spule jetzt noch etwas dünneres, feineres. Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Der Preis ist erstmal nicht entscheidend. Vielleicht von der gleichen Schnur wie auf der anderen Spule ne 0,10er? 

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.

Gruss Martin#6


----------



## Ørret (20. März 2017)

*AW: Welche Schnur wirft sich am Weitesten?*

Dann nimm doch die 8 braid tournament evo, die soll als 0.10  6,7 kg tragen.
Ich hab sie als 0,14 drauf und bin sehr zufrieden damit...Ich hab lieber noch etwas Reserven bei der Tragkraft und verzichte dabei lieber auf zwei/drei Meter Wurfweite( wird meistens eh überbewertet). Mit der 14er biegst du meistens sogar eher den Drilling auf, als das die Schnur reißt#6


----------



## bassfighter (20. März 2017)

*AW: Welche Schnur wirft sich am Weitesten?*

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, jedoch sollte die 8braid evo in 0,12mm völlig ausreichen. Ich fische die 0,14 und 0,12 selber im Süßwasser, und mit der letzteren konnte ich schon richtig starke Fische bändigen. Also für die Ostsee völlig ausreichend.  Die Schnur ist nahezu rund und extrem glatt und das auch langfristig! Die Wurfweiten sind der Hammer.


----------



## Muckimors (20. März 2017)

*AW: Welche Schnur wirft sich am Weitesten?*

Moin, 

also am weitesten wirfst Du wahrscheinlich mit Stroft.....aber auch wohl am teuersten... 

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Broiler (20. März 2017)

*AW: Welche Schnur wirft sich am Weitesten?*

Die Stroft fische ich zu Hause, finde die aber ziemlich laut und rauh, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die funktioniert, oder gibt es da jetzt eine verschweißte Version von?


----------



## punkarpfen (20. März 2017)

*AW: Welche Schnur wirft sich am Weitesten?*

http://www.aspo-gmbh.de/shop/polyfi...hmwpe-typ-s/stroft-gtp-s-silbergrau/index.htm
Die dürfte deinen Anforderungen genügen. Leider ist der Preis etwas unsexy.


----------



## Eisbär14 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Welche Schnur wirft sich am Weitesten?*

Wie wäre es mit der hier in 0,08 o. 0,10
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Spiderwire-S...hash=item2a75a5850c:m:mcrIgyM8LC-YnwOHzqw1ZOQ 

Bis jetzt bin damit sehr zufrieden....


----------



## pikehunter0567 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Welche Schnur wirft sich am Weitesten?*

Hallo, hier mal meine Meinung zur Schnur. Ich fische die J-Braid 8 fach  und bin damit sehr zufrieden . Heute habe ich mit meiner Zweitrute, Sportex Black Pearl  und Penn Spinfisher V mal die Berkley Black Velvet ausprobiert.  Ich sage nur noch  Finger weg von dem Schrott, habe bei fast jedem Wurf  Perücken  Bildung gehabt, ca 30 Meter Verlust, absolut nicht zu empfehlen. Habe dann meine Kinetic Godspeed  mit der Balzer Metallica ACE und der J braid  genommen und in 3 Stunden nicht eine Perücke. 
Übrigens Fisch gab es leider auch nicht, aber schönes Wetter und Entspannung.


----------



## kati48268 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Welche Schnur wirft sich am Weitesten?*

Bei Weite geht nix über Nanofil.


----------



## pagode (24. März 2017)

*AW: Welche Schnur wirft sich am Weitesten?*

Kann dir nur die Stroft GTB S an Herz legen. Weich,keine Perücken und leise. #6

Grüße


----------



## Pupser (24. März 2017)

*AW: Welche Schnur wirft sich am Weitesten?*

Am weitesten fliegen Blinker und Co, wenn keine Schnur mehr drann ist ...
|bigeyes  |kopfkrat


----------



## Fuldaangler (24. März 2017)

*AW: Welche Schnur wirft sich am Weitesten?*

Am besten fliegt es wenn alles passt. Die Schnur muß zur Aktion der Rute passen und der Köder zu beidem. Wenn sich die Rute dann ordentlich auflädt fliegt der Köder auch soweit wie Du es möchtest.


----------



## janko (24. März 2017)

*AW: Welche Schnur wirft sich am Weitesten?*

Sunline oder
Verivas


----------



## Ostseesilber (25. März 2017)

*AW: Welche Schnur wirft sich am Weitesten?*

Stroft GTP S3 hatte ich drauf - sehr gute Schnur, wirft sehr weit...

Aber 100 € für 250m sind schon ne Ansage...

Nun fische ich die Tournament  8 Braid Evo als 0,12 ... bisher auch

sehr sehr gut...


----------



## FranzJosef (25. März 2017)

*AW: Welche Schnur wirft sich am Weitesten?*

Bei der Betrachtung reiner Weitenleistung, muss man zugeben, dass nichts über die Nanofil geht.


> Allerdings ist das auch der einzige Pluspunkt.



Ich fische nur noch Daiwa 8Braid Tournament Evo, ab 0.08.
Bestes P/L-Verhältnis. :m


----------



## Stachelritter86 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Welche Schnur wirft sich am Weitesten?*

Ich und andere haben an der Küste sehr gute Erfahrungen mit 

*Stroft GPT-R1 oder R2*

gemacht. An der Küste ist es auch vollkommen wumpe, ob die Leine "laut" ist: da geht sowieso immer ein wenig oder ein wenig mehr Wind, weswegen ich mich wirklich schwer tue zu erinnern, wann ich das letzte mal meine Schnur "gehört" habe. 

Nanofil ist meiner Meinung nach vollkommen ungeeignet: entweder knallt die beim Wurf durch, oder die Knoten schneiden sich selbst ab, oder die Beschichtung löst sich und die Schnur liegt in den Einzelfäden vor. Die Wurfweite ist excellent, keine Frage: aber Fischen will ich damit keine Minute. Die flog sofort wieder runter von meiner Rolle. 

Ich fische an der Küste eine dünne Schnur, auf die ich mich 100prozentig verlassen kann und die auch mehr als drei Wochen durchhält. Die Stroft fische ich und mehrere Angelfreunde jetzt schon über Jahre an der Küste, andere Schnüre haben das beiweitem nicht so gut mitgemacht. 

Wenn man die lange Nutzungsdauer gegen die augenscheinlichen Mehrkosten aufwiegt, amortisiert sich auch der einigermaßen hohe Anschaffungspreis. 

Grüße, 

Markus


----------



## Colli_HB (25. März 2017)

*AW: Welche Schnur wirft sich am Weitesten?*

Am weitesten kommt man tatsächlich mit der Nanofil.
Allerdings ist das auch der einzige Pluspunkt.
Ich nehme die PowerPro Super 8


----------



## Rosi (10. April 2017)

*AW: Welche Schnur wirft sich am Weitesten?*

Nanofil ist genau so ungeeignet für den Strand wie die Stroft. 0,28mm bei 16 kg Tragkraft. Das ist unglaublich dünn und wirft den 25g Blinker auch 10m weiter. Aber reppelt sich zu schnell auf an scharfen Muscheln oder Steinen. Was nützt die Weite, wenn man den Fisch nicht an den Strand bekommt, weil unterwegs die Schnur reißt? Spätestens an der Wasserkante.
Da verwende ich lieber mein altes "Seil", die Hemingway, werfe 10m weniger und lande den Fisch sicher am Strand.


----------



## Seele (11. April 2017)

*AW: Welche Schnur wirft sich am Weitesten?*

Schau nach einer ordentlichen Rute mit richtiger Beringung, da lassen sich Meter raus holen, aber ne andere Schnur bringt dir nicht wirklich viel Weite, das ist dann eher Finetuning.
Ne Rainshadow oder ne Nitro mit NGC Beringung und du schleuderst das in den Horizont.


----------



## Rhöde (11. April 2017)

*AW: Welche Schnur wirft sich am Weitesten?*



Seele schrieb:


> Schau nach einer ordentlichen Rute mit richtiger Beringung, da lassen sich Meter raus holen, aber ne andere Schnur bringt dir nicht wirklich viel Weite, das ist dann eher Finetuning.
> Ne Rainshadow oder ne Nitro mit NGC Beringung und du schleuderst das in den Horizont.



Das denke ich nämlich auch. Eine vernünftige Rute und Rolle, eine 1A Beringung gepaart mit ner ordentlichen Wurftechnik, ist mit Sicherheit deutlich ausschlaggebender als die Frage nach der Schnur.
Vorrausgesetzt es wird keine Tampen eingesetzt |supergri .


----------



## basstid (12. April 2017)

*AW: Welche Schnur wirft sich am Weitesten?*

Ich finde, diese Diskussion verläuft wenig zielführend und die Wichtigkeit einer guten Schnur wird oft zu stark in den Hintergrund gesetzt.
Die Schnur ist nämlich nichts anderes als eine Bremse, die die Wurfweite sehr stark beeinflusst. Das können dann gut 20m Unterschied sein, bei ansonsten ähnlichen Komponenten. 
Oft ist die Hemmschwelle groß, 50€ und mehr für eine Spulenbefüllung zu zahlen, meiner Erfahrung nach, ist hier Sparsamkeit aber kein guter Freund, wenn man konstant weit werfen möchte. Power pro und sonstige Qualitäten werden schnell rau und stoppen so schon auf der Spule und natürlich an den Ringen.
Da man beim Meerforellenangeln viel Zeit hat, sollte man also das gute Zeug kaufen, wenn man nicht jeden Wurf zweifeln möchte, ob man nicht wieder 10m zu kurz geworfen hat.


----------



## Sneep (12. April 2017)

*AW: Welche Schnur wirft sich am Weitesten?*

Hallo,

da möchte ich einmal die ketzerische Frage stellen, ob ich überhaupt auf die letzten 10 m angewiesen bin. 
Bis zum anderen Ufer komme ich in der Ostsee ohnehin nicht.
Mit der Fliege habe ich eine deutlich geringere Reichweite, fange aber nicht weniger als ein Spinnfischer. Das dürfte es aber gar nicht geben, wenn Reichweite so wichtig wäre.

Wenn die MF jagen, dann auch im Flachen, dort in Ufernähe konzentriert sich das frei gespülte Futter. Als Spinnfischer habe ich das Problem, dass die MF sich häufig den schweren  Blinker los schlagen oder sonst wie vom Haken gehen.
Dann ist eine Rute die diese Schläge gut dämpft, besser als eine Ultraharte, die gut wirft.

Wir orientieren uns bei Erfolg unbewusst an der Zahl der Würfe pro Fisch. Da sind weite Würfe erfolgreicher. Das gilt aber nicht pro Zeiteinheit. In der gleichen Zeit mache ich ja auch mehr Würfe, bin dabei auch meist in einem Bereich mit größerer MF-Dichte.

SneeP


----------



## Der Pilot (16. April 2017)

*AW: Welche Schnur wirft sich am Weitesten?*

Thema verfehlt. 6 setzen.


----------



## kefal (18. April 2017)

*AW: Welche Schnur wirft sich am Weitesten?*

Ich hatte mir für das MeFo angeln am Osterwochenende eine 8 fach geflochtene 0.12 er von Aliexpress auc China bestellt.
Mit dieser hatte ich zwar öfters Perücken jedoch wie sich rausgestellt hat lag es nicht an der Schnur, denn mit der anschliessenden Spiderwire 8 Ultracast Invisi Braid die ich mir drauf machen lies hatte ich ebenfalls perücken.
Jedenfalls konnte ich mit der China Ware (ca.4 €/100m) etwas weiter werfen als mit der beschichteten Spiderwire (22 €/100m).


----------



## DxcDxrsch (29. April 2017)

*AW: Welche Schnur wirft sich am Weitesten?*

ich fische nanofil in 0,10 mm und kann mich jetzt nicht erinnern mal einen fisch im drill deswegen verloren zu haben... gut ich nehm noch ein meter fuo. mag sein das des dann schon reicht als schutz





Rosi schrieb:


> Nanofil ist genau so ungeeignet für den Strand wie die Stroft. 0,28mm bei 16 kg Tragkraft. Das ist unglaublich dünn und wirft den 25g Blinker auch 10m weiter. Aber reppelt sich zu schnell auf an scharfen Muscheln oder Steinen. Was nützt die Weite, wenn man den Fisch nicht an den Strand bekommt, weil unterwegs die Schnur reißt? Spätestens an der Wasserkante.
> Da verwende ich lieber mein altes "Seil", die Hemingway, werfe 10m weniger und lande den Fisch sicher am Strand.


----------



## Rosi (30. April 2017)

*AW: Welche Schnur wirft sich am Weitesten?*



DocDorsch schrieb:


> .. gut ich nehm noch ein meter fuo. mag sein das des dann schon reicht als schutz



Das hat mir der Angelfritze auch empfohlen.
Nimm ein Fluovorfach und du hast das Problem nicht.

Ich verwende jedoch meistens kein Vorfach. |rolleyes Folglich 
hab ich lieber eine Schnur, bei der man nicht noch ein extra Vorfach benötigt.

Jetzt hab ich diese Schnur drauf und traue mich garnicht damit zu fischen. Hört man mal auf die Kerle|uhoh:


----------

